# PC Games Recommendations



## Shiny

Right then, pc built and up working, so i'm looking for some game recommendations. I've set up a Steam account and will be setting up an Origin account.

Now i'm well out of touch, the last game i bought was NFSMW so that must have been 13 years ago! Well, that's a lie, I bought Elite Dangerous when that came out but didn't have a pc to play it on!

My lad has added me as shared fam on his Steam account so i have access to pretty much any driving game as he's obsessed with them. 

I like running around and killing people, well virtually anyway, where my lad likes driving things around. However, he does have Bioshock Infinite and i'm loving it, it's not overly complicated or difficult and i can blow heads off with a sniper rifle, so all is good. I'm running it on ultra settings, with maximum field of view on a widescreen monitor and runs at a steady 60FPS so i'm more than happy with the pc's performance which is running:

- Ryzen 5 2600X 3.6GHz 6-Core Processor
- EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 8GB SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card
- 8GB Gskill Ripjaw Ram

I'm looking for some game recommendations, hopefully not too expensive, everytime I ask my lad for an opinion on a game the reply is "it's crap" :lol: but he's looking at things on a different level to me.

I don't fancy online/multiplayer games and competing with real people, my days of hiding in trees sniping people in Vietcong have long gone and my fingers and reactions are slow and old, so a good old story/campaign game suits me fine.

Aside from good old NFS, some games i used to love playing that i can remember - 

Solider of Fortune 1 & 2
Halflife
Wolfenstein
Unreal Tornament
Vietcong
Max Payne
Medal of Honour
GTA 2 and GTA 3
Kingpin

Wouldn't mind some more graphically intense single player games along the same lines if possible. Cheaper the better really. I do like WW1/WW2 based games.

I quite like the look of the new COD WW2 but it's a lot of money and my lad says it is crap. Also the Starwars Battlefront that came out a few years back but again my lad say theres next to no campaign mode so is crap. :lol:

Fire away chaps!


----------



## PugIain

GTA 5 is a lot of fun. I know it's not a war game though!
The Witcher 3 wild hunt is good.
I have Wolfenstein the new order and enjoyed that.
The recent iteration of Doom is meant to be good too.

I also have Stardew valley which if you fancy a change of pace is worth a look. Terraria is entertaining too.


I've just started playing Company of Heroes again, which is a ww2 RTS.


----------



## Starbuck88

One for Graphics Buffs is Crysis, 1 2 and 3, a few years old now but just quickly youtube'd Crysis 3 on ultra settings and it's beautiful.

GTA V has a long story mode, no need to go online with it, plus on PC, you can mod it no end with super realistic graphics, real car brands etc.






isn't it beautiful. (Best watched on youtube in proper widescreen mode).


----------



## Shiny

I'm sure my other lad has one of the Crysis on his Steam account, i'll have to get him to fam me up too!

I'll take a look at the others, cheers chaps.

Used to love playing GTA, got to get me a new controller for driving the car though.


----------



## Brian1612

Only PC game I am absolutely buzzing for at the minute is Total war: The 3 kingdoms.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Not cheap, but iRacing is good for a racing fix. It's taken very seriously.


----------



## Shiny

Just had a quick look at Total War, I guess it’s a bit like the old c&c games? Used to love playing them. 

My lad hasn’t got iRacing, I asked him and he said “super serious £15 a month game, but ‘sposed to be really good”. Probably overkill for me and he’s got umpteeen other racing games I can use to be fair.


----------



## Starbuck88

If you want a decent/amazing racing sim...Project Cars and Project Cars 2. Look awesome, all cars feel different etc, again, have a look at youtube vids of peoples set ups with racing wheels, clutch and gearboxes, multiple screens etc.


----------



## Starbuck88

sorry to bombard....another racing sim rFactor2 is loved by many.


----------



## Shiny

Honesty, I’m fine for racing games. My lad has god knows how many I can access, Project Cars, BeamNG, Dirt Rally, every NFS game ever and so on. He’s got my old SNES and has bought every racing game for that too, even Stunt Race FX :lol:

I really after so nice FPS games like I used to play that aren’t too expensive to buy 👍


----------



## andy__d

have a look at the "call of duty" series 
or the "stalker" series


----------



## Shiny

Which Call of Duty would you recommend for a decent single player campaign?


----------



## Brian1612

Shiny said:


> Just had a quick look at Total War, I guess it's a bit like the old c&c games? Used to love playing them.
> 
> My lad hasn't got iRacing, I asked him and he said "super serious £15 a month game, but 'sposed to be really good". Probably overkill for me and he's got umpteeen other racing games I can use to be fair.


Yeah real time strategy game shiny but a lot more in depth. The level of of realism is incredible. I love total war and have enjoyed all the dynasty warriors games for years so when I heard thry were combining the two 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner

Shiny said:


> Which Call of Duty would you recommend for a decent single player campaign?


Most of the early ones were very good, especially when you consider how old they are. I preferred the Modern Warfare versions rather than those set in WWII.

Another great set of games are the Battlefield series of games, especially the Bad Company range. Bad Company 1 and 2 were superb, 3 was shocking and glitchy. IV was also good. I believe V is due out this autumn :thumb:


----------



## Steve_6R

Shiny said:


> Which Call of Duty would you recommend for a decent single player campaign?


The modern warfare games are a good place to start, and - being controversial here - the Infinite Warfare game has an excellent story and gameplay.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

COD MW2 is my Favourite of the Series.

I know you're not into online gaming, I'm not also.....however Fortnite is quite addictive. 100 players descend on a sprawling map and last one to survive wins.


----------



## jacksouth

I will always recommend Dark Souls to anyone who asks


----------



## Guest

Battlefield 1 is worth a look. Single player storylines are good imo.

I'll also add my recommendation for Fortnite. Great fun, especially if you don't take it too seriously. Free to play as well. They make their money from selling cosmetic items.


----------



## Andy1972

BareFacedGeek said:


> Battlefield 1 is worth a look. Single player storylines are good imo.
> 
> I'll also add my recommendation for Fortnite. Great fun, especially if you don't take it too seriously. Free to play as well. They make their money from selling cosmetic items.


my 8 year old had a go on fornite last week. She didn't really understand it and just thought it was a game of hide and seek. So she kept hiding in bushes.

100 quickly went down to 50, then 37, then 18 and so on. Still she kept hiding in bushes, moving only when the ring forced her in.

She ended up getting down to last 5 and the smallest centre. We shouted of my fornite addict 13yr son who came down and got excited.

She then ended up (hiding under a bridge) as the last two. My 13 yr old said he should take over as she now had to shoot someone. She handed him the controller. He stepped out and wham... dead..... how we laughed.

2nd place in only her first ever go.

The next time she just ran to the centre and hid. Then went to the toilet. she finished 18th while the controller was unattended so i can vouch that its not a game of skill lmao


----------



## Shiny

:lol::lol:

Superb.

Reminds me of my days of hiding up the top of a sloping tree in Vietcong and spending the match popping people off with a sniper rifle, well before the days people started flying etc and i was exposed.


----------



## ollienoclue

Project cars is good, Forza 6 will be better. I have Forza horizon and it is utterly insanely gorgeous.

The basic starter shooters are undoubtedly Half life 1 and 2 along with Call of Duty: modern warfare.

Stalker is ace but don't play it without the 'Complete mod'. Start with Clear sky and play them in order, download the complete mod for each after patching them (not needed for steam versions).

If you want a real time strategy game you need Dawn of War 1 with the ultimate apocalypse mod.

Arma 3 is a dedicated mil-sim shooter I actually prefer Red orchestra 2 for multi player these days.

Crysis 1 I have a wicked arsenal mod that gives you the ability to carry a lot more weaponry and ammo, even has a nuke launcher.

Crysis 2 I have with a little mod that give you a lot more energy to use with your suit, it really does make you a lot more super human without being overpowered.

Half life 1- just don't play it without downloading the black mesa mod, which totally overhauls the base game and gives it graphics more akin to half life 2.

Very good fun are zombie shooters like Dead island and Killing floor 2.

With your CPU and graphics card you will be able to play virtually anything on near maximum settings if your monitor is only 1080p resolution. It is when you get into multiple displays and 4K that the graphics horsepower requirement gets silly.

I would not go mad buying stuff on steam, pick a few from this thread, and then wait for the others to come on sale, steam is full of sales, you can buy games with huge discounts applied and get good solid gaming for virtually nothing in the right sale.


----------



## Andy1972

ollienoclue said:


> I have Forza horizon and it is utterly insanely gorgeous.


Im a PS4 fan but also have a decent gaming pc and was thinking of forza horizon. Is it still populated and are the players ok or just more of the troll fraternity that just want to ram you off the road


----------



## GleemSpray

Shiny said:


> Superb.
> 
> Reminds me of my days of hiding up the top of a sloping tree in Vietcong and spending the match popping people off with a sniper rifle, well before the days people started flying etc and i was exposed.


Good old fashioned camping is a much underrated skill lol 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

Andy1972 said:


> Im a PS4 fan but also have a decent gaming pc and was thinking of forza horizon. Is it still populated and are the players ok or just more of the troll fraternity that just want to ram you off the road


I have not played for 6 months, when I was on there it was well populated and hard very few instances of people trying to ram me etc.

Forza 6 might be better.


----------



## Harry_p

I mainly play racing games but really enjoy Just Cause 3 ( should be cheap now 4 has come out ) looks very nice and should run perfectly on your system.

It's played in 3rd person view like gta v, but you're a rebel trying to free a country from a dictatorship, you take over police stations, factories, airbases etc. Lots of shooting, massive explosions, driving, helicopters, flying, tanks etc. Far better on a decent pc than the clunky console versions.

I also bought a dongle to use my existing Xbox 360 pads which I love on the pc. Work perfectly straight away on windows 10 games, just needed a quick tweak in the settings to work on steam games.


----------



## Bulkhead

If you liked Wolfenstein, try Dishonored and Dishonored 2.


----------



## Shiny

Cheers, i'll have a look at those.

I've finished Bioshock Infinite and am presenty squeezing heads till they pop on Doom. 

New gaming mouse coming for Chrimbo and possibly a controller.


----------



## Starbuck88

Harry_p said:


> I mainly play racing games but really enjoy Just Cause 3 ( should be cheap now 4 has come out ) looks very nice and should run perfectly on your system.


I've got Just Cause 3 on the PS4, I do like the game and the mayhem you can cause but for anybody wondering if they should buy it, if you find things repetitive and don't like the 'grind' then JC3 and probably JC4 won't be for you.

After you've liberated the 5th town you start to realise it's a bit of a chore.


----------



## cadmunkey

The latest Assassins Creed Odyssey was very good. Dont really need to have played the previous games to enjoy this one either.


----------



## PugIain

I'm waiting for the Steam winter sale to start. I want DOOM 2016, and if it's cheap enough Fallout 4.


----------



## charlesbarlow

GTA series is too well known that consist action-adventure, driving, third-person shooting, carjacking, occasional role-playing, stealth and racing elements. I just have a chance to try Vice City, also can play on mobile with the file from techbigs.


----------



## GleemSpray

I got Far Cry 5 in the Steam winter sale and am liking it lots, tho it is broadly similar to the other Far Cry games (which I have all played).

Also got into replaying Half - Life 1 & 2 over christmas and they still play well.

One highlight was a works night out in Manchester, which included a session at Virtual Hideout virtual reality gaming centre. It was my first experience of proper vr, with high end pc's and HTC pro vr goggles.... was an absolutely amazing experience.

completely immersive and mind blowing.


----------



## vsideboy

Shiny said:


> I don't fancy online/multiplayer games and competing with real people, my days of hiding in trees sniping people in Vietcong have long gone and my fingers and reactions are slow and old, so a good old story/campaign game suits me fine.


Fully agree there mate, no fun being shot at by multiple 12 year olds these days!

Only play on ps4, but as mentioned earlier I thought Witcher 3 was really good and the story took quite a long time to finish.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, this thread revival has saddened me, i'm still trying to get through Doom! Haven't really played it much at all, damn life getting in the way of things.

That said though, my lad has bought an Occulus Rift S and that is awesome. "Keep Talking & Nobody Explodes" is so good for such a simple game. And killing people Matrix style in VR is such fun.


----------



## Crackfox

GleemSpray said:


> I got Far Cry 5 in the Steam winter sale and am liking it lots, tho it is broadly similar to the other Far Cry games (which I have all played).
> 
> Also got into replaying Half - Life 1 & 2 over christmas and they still play well.
> 
> One highlight was a works night out in Manchester, which included a session at Virtual Hideout virtual reality gaming centre. It was my first experience of proper vr, with high end pc's and HTC pro vr goggles.... was an absolutely amazing experience.
> 
> completely immersive and mind blowing.


Got far cry 5 in the sale 2. Not as good as 4 imo but still one of the better ones. Got State of Decay as well for like pence, which I thoroughly enjoyed.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

If you like Far Cry then Crysis 1,2 and 3 will be up your street.

GTA 5 is nearly a revelation and so is red dead redemption, I would say that GTA 5 is probably the finest PC game yet made. Anyone who has played the original GTA games which were all about gameplay rather than the graphics would agree that the graphics of GTA 5 are nearly mesmerising. Worth every penny of the asking price.

If you like half life you need to get on and get the Black Mesa mod from Steam- transforms Half life 1 using Half life 2's graphics and physics. 

I would like some people on here to play Space Engineers and Red Orchestra 2 with along with Ashes of the Singularity.

Killing floor 2 is a good laugh for a cheap but older game.

The new remastered Modern Warfare looks ace but I just know I would be whipped online.


----------



## GleemSpray

I used to do a lot of multiplayer, back in the days of COD MW and GTA 4, but haven't bothered with newer games because the cheating is just so rampant nowadays.

(Just fondly remembered how epic the sticky bombs were in GTA 4 multiplayer - you could frag people in such artistic ways... lol)


----------



## ollienoclue

To be honest it might be worth a gang of us collecting up and playing a bit of Co-op Arma 3 or 2?


----------



## JAISCOSSIE

I’ve been Apex legends recently which is really good, also free which is a bonus.


----------



## P2K

ollienoclue said:


> To be honest it might be worth a gang of us collecting up and playing a bit of Co-op Arma 3 or 2?


Played Arma 2: DayZ mod for hours, 2600 odd I think :doublesho
I even went down the route of doing a few tutorial YouTube videos of the missions (P2K on YouTube if you are remotely interested :lol. 
The DayZ Origins Mod with all AI/Zombies on 100% difficulty was a proper challenge!!
Ivors Lab and the missions were extremely hard.

@Shiny if you aren't wanting to play PVP (bit like me) there are plenty of PVE servers out there.

I've been playing Rust.
It's a survival game, spawn in with a rock and a torch and work your way up to a base, C4, AK, Sniper rifle etc etc. Take on the Bradley APC (armored personnel carrier not all purpose cleaner ) shoot the scientists.
There is plenty to do.
I've been playing for quite a while now, mainly on PVE servers due to my slowing reactions and the toxicity of most servers


----------



## P2K

SEGA sale on Steam, up to 95% off :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

Oh, if anyone is looking for some serious PvP shoot-em action you might want to check out Squad, it has a big community of really really legit players who craft realistic scenarios like ambushes and the like.

I've also recently bought Insurgency Sandstorm which is more aimed at cooperative play. The sights and sounds on this game with a good rig are utterly awesome.


----------



## IvorB1H

More tales from the crypt

nice first post bot-man


----------

